# remplazo del diodo Z0 150 68



## david bautista (Nov 25, 2005)

SALU2 Compañeros alguien sabe cual es el remplazo del diodo antes citado? muchas gracias.


----------



## JR (Nov 25, 2005)

lo estuve buscando en algunos ecg, y no hay nada parecido a esa numeracion para ser un diodo, de q circuito es?


----------



## JR (Nov 25, 2005)

LO MAS SERCANO Q ENCONTRE A ESA NUMERACION FUE  ZD 150 ES UN DIODO ZENER 

NTE5061A thru NTE5105A
(Includes NTE134A thru NTE151A)
Zener Diode, 1 Watt 
 Zener Voltage 2.4V to 200V
 Low Cost
 Low Zener Impedance


----------



## david bautista (Nov 25, 2005)

Muchas gracias Jr. por tu ayuda, Es un diodo que forma parte de la fuente de alimentación de una tv sony mod. KV-21R20/5 y es el D 613.


----------



## david bautista (Nov 25, 2005)

Ya revisé la información que me diste y ése es el diodo que necesito MUCHAS GRACIAS.


----------

